# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  (کمک) زبان فارسی تا حالا نخوندم بیاین تو

## _Fateme_

سلام بچه ها من یه جورایی میشه گفت از زبان فارسی خوشم نمیاد وتا الانم نخوندم
وحالا مجبورم بخونم سوالم اینه که الان من چه مباحثی رو بخونم که هم تقریبا آسون باشه هم پرتست 
فقط تکواژ واژه رو نگین که متنفرررررررم ازش همیشه یا یکی کمتر میشه یا یکی بیشتر 
پیشاپیش ممنون از جواباتون البته اگه جواب بدین

----------


## Mr.amp98

سلام اگه میتونی دی وی دی زبان فارسی شاهین زاد رو گیر بیار. اگر هم نتونستی یه نگاهی به زبان فارسی چکیده تخته سیاه بنداز

----------


## rajabph

درس7،9،13،1517،20،24 و تمام بیاموزیم هارو حتما بخون :Yahoo (9): البته یکی دودور کل کتابو بخون مث مرحع شناسیو اسنادو نگارشو اینا.. :Yahoo (9):

----------


## M.NABI.Z

*سلام
ساختمان جمله/بیاموزیم های اخر درس ها بهخصوص نا مطابق های املایی مثل ادغام و ابدال و کاهش و افزایش/ 
اگه نمیخواید تکواژ واژه بخونید تقریبن بقیه قواعد مثل ساختمان واژه به اون ربط دارن*

----------


## Healer

انواع ویرایش 
انواع جمله مثل سه جزئی ...

کلا تکواژو شمارش م.الیه و وابسته پسین و.. رو بیخیال شید چون حتی اگه جوابم درست باشه کلی وقت میبره و مدت عمومی تو کنکور محدودتره

----------


## M47iN

اگه تونستین dvd های شاهین زاد رو تهیه کنید و ببنید.زبان فارسی رو خیلی خوب و تو زمان کمی درس دادن
اگر هم نشد کتاب خط ویژه ادبیات کتاب خوبیه

----------


## vahidz771

من از روی نشر الگو 5 بحث میخونم ، تکواژ رو قبلا خوندم خوب یاد دارم ( یبار مهر ماه خوندم تستاشو از همون موقع بدون مرور تو ازمون تستاشو درست میزنم  :Yahoo (94):  ) + جمله ( انواع جمله و اجزا و ... ) + نگارش رو میخونم ؛ ساختمان واژه هم اگه وقت شد ، ولی سراغ گروه اسمی هم نمیرم  :Yahoo (21):  بدم میاد  :Yahoo (21): 
پ.ن : سه تا بخش واژه ، انواع جمله و نگارش رو از دست نده چون خونده باشی میزنی  :Yahoo (106): 
پ.ن : تونستی 5بحث زبان فارسی نشر رو بگیر جمع و جور و روون ، نتونستی هم از روی موضوعی بخون .
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sir6

منم کتاب 5بحث الگو رو پیشنهاد میکنم
آخرش یه بخش داره نکات پراکنده
تو اون بحث های کلی کتاب مثل قواعد واجی و اینارو نوشته که خیلی خوبن آسون هم هستن
ولی دستور
به نظر من ساختمان واژه و گروه اسمی رو از دست نده
ویرایش هم همینطور

درجواب اون دوستی که گفتن تکواژ و اینارو بخاطر وقتش بیخیال شید بگم این مباحث تسلطی هستن و اگر تسلط داشته باشید میتونید تو همون نیم دقیقه بزنید
من خودم تستای ساختمان واژه و گروه اسمی رو که خوب کار کردم رو تقریبا تو 30 ثانیه میزنم
باز هم خودتون تصمیم بگیرید

----------


## vahidz771

> اگه تونستین dvd های شاهین زاد رو تهیه کنید و ببنید.زبان فارسی رو خیلی خوب و تو زمان کمی درس دادن
> اگر هم نشد کتاب خط ویژه ادبیات کتاب خوبیه


زبان فارسی دقیقا یه بحثی مثل مسائل شیمی هست ، باید خیلی کار کنید تا به سرعت مطلوبی برسید ، دی وی دی خوبه اما تست زدن خیلی خیلی مهم تر هست و با توجه به این بازه زمانی بنظرم کتاب بهترین راه حل هستش  :Yahoo (1):  پنج بحث الگو خیلی به تسلط کمک میکنه :Yahoo (106): 
موفق باشید .

----------


## bec

وای منم نخوندم تا الان  اما پنج بحث میگن خوبه من میخوام از رو اون بخونم,راستی کتابخونه ی خوب پیدا کردی؟

----------


## _Fateme_

> وای منم نخوندم تا الان ������ اما پنج بحث میگن خوبه من میخوام از رو اون بخونم,راستی کتابخونه ی خوب پیدا کردی؟


نه پیدا نکردم دیگه با کتابخونه نمیتونم توام کرجی مگه؟

----------


## mina_77

من دو مبحثو کامل تستای نشرالگوش رو زدم
ولی انگااار نه انگااار کلا فراموشم شده
فکر نکنم زبان فارسی خوندنش جواب بده آجی

----------


## Mr.amp98

> من دو مبحثو کامل تستای نشرالگوش رو زدم
> ولی انگااار نه انگااار کلا فراموشم شده
> فکر نکنم زبان فارسی خوندنش جواب بده آجی


چرا جواب نده؟ حیفه بعضی سوالاشو از دست بدی.

----------


## mina_77

> چرا جواب نده؟ حیفه بعضی سوالاشو از دست بدی.


شاید زیادی راحت طلبم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mr.amp98

> شاید زیادی راحت طلبم


خب نباش :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117): .

----------


## mina_77

> خب نباش.


چشم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## _Fateme_

> من دو مبحثو کامل تستای نشرالگوش رو زدم
> ولی انگااار نه انگااار کلا فراموشم شده
> فکر نکنم زبان فارسی خوندنش جواب بده آجی



آره منم منصرف شدم همون لغت و املا و آرایه و قرابت و تاریخ بسه

----------


## LI20

_به جز سوال تکواژ و  این که جمله چند جزئی بقیشو راحت میشه تو این مدت تمرین کرد و به تسلط رسید اون چند جزئی رو هم میشه ولی راحت نه ناراحت میشه ب تسلط رسید یه جزوه خوب گیر بیارین و فقط تست سراسری بزنین .  البته بستگی داره به زمانی که روزانه برای این کار میذارین_

----------


## آرمینا.آرین

سلام بچه هامنم تا یه ماه پیش زبان فارسی میخواستم بخونم ب سختی یاد میگرفتم ولی حالا دارم از تدریس آقای داریوش راوش سایت آلا استفاده میکنم راحت تست میزنم. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## آرمینا.آرین

سلام.سایت آلا آقای داریوش راوش.عالییییییییییییییییی  یییه :Yahoo (8):

----------

